# طلب مساعدة ، ما هو الـ vlan ? وما هو الـ edge ?



## الأعجوبة2 (2 مارس 2010)

أحبابي مهندسي الاتصالات والشبكات : :11:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أنا الآن أعمل فني اتصالات ولكني أعمل عمل المهندس ؟
ولا أعرف ماهو الـ VLAN المستخدم في Vedio confrans وغيرها لأني حديييث التخرج ، 
وما هو نظام الـ EDGE المستخدم في الجيل الثاني وغيرها؟؟؟؟

والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## احمد2339 (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة virtual lan بصراحة يمكنك ان تسال اهل السيسكو يعني مهندس الشبكات لاجابتك بالتفصيل

اما نظام ال edge فهو اخر اصدار للجيل التاني بالعربي معناه تحسين لنظام gsm تستطيع الشركة ان تقدم خدمات التي يقدمها نظام umts الموجود في الجيل الثالث باستخدام هذا النظام الموجود في الجيل الثاني ,

توضيح لذالك مثال عنا في فلسطين
شركة الوطنية تعمل على نظام (UMTS) نظام موجود في الجيل الثالث اشترت ترخيص ودفعت رسوم عالية لكي تعمل على هذه الشبكة وتقدم هذه الخدمات .

اما شركة جوال فكانت تعمل على نظام (GPRS GSM) الموجود في الجيل الثاني ولكنها ماذا فعلت ارتقت بنظامها الى نظام (EDGE) الي يقدم خدمات (UMTS) بدون ان تدفع اي رسوم اي استخدمت نفس الترددات الممنوحة والابراج الهوائية

data rate for edge 384 kpps
MODULATION 8PSK
اذا اردت معلومات اخري يمكن التواصل معي عبر البريد الالكتروني [email protected]
لاني بصراحة فتحت بالصدفة واردت ان اجوابك على سؤالك بما استطيع


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (4 مارس 2010)

باااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك وأدخلك الجنة


----------

